# Flounder Arrival?



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

When do the Flounder start coming back into the bays? I know its a "gigging" site, but I got hooked on fishing for them at the end of the season, around Oct/Nov. I just don't know when they show back up.

Thanks,


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

They've been catching them on the state park pier in Gulf Shores for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

DavidM said:


> When do the Flounder start coming back into the bays? I know its a "gigging" site, but I got hooked on fishing for them at the end of the season, around Oct/Nov. I just don't know when they show back up.
> 
> Thanks,


They are a blast to catch on a lure or piece of skate! Closest thing to bass fishin for me.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

We caught on 11 miles offshore last weekend. Weird.


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

Normally they start moving in Mobile Bay/Causeway around MLK and Mardi Gras. It only gets better from here.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Water temp, It's all about water temp. Right now it's in the 50's and we are looking for mid 60's. Colder winter than last year and it probably won't get warm enough till mid April for any numbers.


----------



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

bamafan611 said:


> Water temp, It's all about water temp. Right now it's in the 50's and we are looking for mid 60's. Colder winter than last year and it probably won't get warm enough till mid April for any numbers.


Come on "Tax Day":thumbup:


----------



## Wareagle251 (Mar 14, 2014)

I went gigging the other day and only got two!


----------

